# Remind Insoles



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

10 years with custom and aftermarket footbeds these are hands down the best footbeds I've ever had in my boots. The blue foam is the shit for dampening. Not saying they'll fit your foot type, but if they do I feel they're super solid.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had a pair for about 1 year now and they seem to be in the same shape as when I got them. They have migrated between every boot and shoe I own since. They are really fucking awesome.

I overpronate from some hip alignment isssues from birth and the Reminds force my ankle and leg back over the shoe the way corrective shoes used to do for me.

I have the medics.


----------



## snowtom123 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've had a few experiences with the Remind insoles, they are "cushiony" enough to absorb shock during activity, and they have a reasonable amount of support to control -some- overpronation. Unfortunately, the only way to know if they'll support your foot enough is to try them, so its a little bit of a gamble.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hey snowtom, you're not going to prowl through the threads looking for subjects where you can post a short comment and sneak in a link to (presumably) your website are you? We tend to consider that spamming.

See here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html . If you put a link to your website in your sig and just act like a normal member, i.e. post real responses to real threads, you'll be better off.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Hey snowtom, you're not going to prowl through the threads looking for subjects where you can post a short comment and sneak in a link to (presumably) your website are you? We tend to consider that spamming.
> 
> See here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html . If you put a link to your website in your sig and just act like a normal member, i.e. post real responses to real threads, you'll be better off.


Donutz - Super Administrator!
Nice work officer:thumbsup:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I used the Foot print insole/ king foam insole. It really did make a more comfortable ride compared to what comes in the boots I own. My feet didn't feel as sore as normal after a full day of riding. I haven't had the chance to use them because I chose FP insoles instead but I'm sure they are pretty awesome as well. I got my friend to buy some as well. He uses them in his shoes now too.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

How about Remind's Solution aftermarket liner? Anybody have a thought or experience with it?


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Just bought one (the liner,) and I haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but my first impression is that it's made of some really beefy foam, so it should add some stiffness to whatever boot you throw it in, and seems very well constructed.

The fit out of the box is pretty generic (it's kind of like a tube in there,) and the heel pocket is pretty generous. I expect that will mold out after some riding, but it's hard to tell how the foam will end up.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey BA, I don't have any foot problems but would like something a little more comfy then my stock foot bed. Of the three available models which would you recomend?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Deacon said:


> How about Remind's Solution aftermarket liner? Anybody have a thought or experience with it?


I'm working on a video with one of my guys that rode the liner for half the season from Tailgate AK to CO parks. Hopefully have it done soon enough. 



2hipp4u said:


> Hey BA, I don't have any foot problems but would like something a little more comfy then my stock foot bed. Of the three available models which would you recomend?


The best thing to do is read up the descriptions of them and find the one that fits your riding style. I'm using the Medics which seem to alleviate all my problems.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Irahi said:


> Just bought one (the liner,) and I haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but my first impression is that it's made of some really beefy foam, so it should add some stiffness to whatever boot you throw it in, and seems very well constructed.
> 
> The fit out of the box is pretty generic (it's kind of like a tube in there,) and the heel pocket is pretty generous. I expect that will mold out after some riding, but it's hard to tell how the foam will end up.


When you say heel pocket is generous, you do mean the area is generous or the material is (making for smaller tighter heel area).

I have skinny heels/ankles, and need more material back there.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> When you say heel pocket is generous, you do mean the area is generous or the material is (making for smaller tighter heel area).
> 
> I have skinny heels/ankles, and need more material back there.


I'm in a similar boat. Huge bony ankles and tiny girly heels.

The void of the heel area is large. I don't have a fresh stock liner to compare it to, but the foam doesn't seem to be particularly thick in the heel pocket either.


----------

